# New girls! How old? 3-6 months?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Since our poor old boys Dumplekins and Pancakes are getting old and each have their own health problems currently, we don't know if we have weeks, or months left with them. We got two young girls from our local small pet rescue. We will be getting them spayed as soon as possible so they can join the two old men.

We had seen on the rescue's site that they had a group of black berkshire girls listed, so we decided to go look at them. They don't list all their pets available for some reason, so there were other rats there that weren't listed. They had only 2 girls left out of their entire rat section. One of the black Berkshire girls, and a PEW girl who wasn't listed. They are not related but are close to the same age.

Please help me determine their ages! 

This is the black berkshire girl, Olallie (pronounced Oh-lah-lee. named after a strain of blackberry). She is younger and was estimated at 3-5 months. If she were a human, I would say she looks about 10-12 years old. She is sweet, but very scared and very skittish. If something has stressed her out too much, she nips a little. We're working on helping her feel more relaxed and to trust us soon.




























And this is the PEW, Mochi. We couldn't think of a better name, but it's a cute name and fits her! She is the older one and was estimated to be about 4-6 months, but maybe younger. If she were a human, I would say she looks about 13-14 years old. She is very friendly and much braver than her "sister". She still spooks a little since she's getting used to new sights, smells and sounds, but otherwise, she acts very much like my hearth rat, Bijou. She's very curious and active.





























They're both still cute, twerpy, skinny, taught muscled little pre-teens with no fat to speak of and still lots of room to grow and filling out to do. After seeing some other rats at the rescue, and looking at my rats vs these new girls, I realize how small my family of 5 are! These girls are almost the same size already as Bijou and Aoife, just much skinnier and younger looking. I wonder how big little Olallie and Mochi will be as adults!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm hoping there's someone here willing to help me out with guessing their ages!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd say probably no more than 3 months for Olallie, maybe 4-5 for Mochi. It's hard to tell with girls because their size can vary so much lol I've got a little girl who is 6 months now and looks like an 8 week old. They are beautiful little girls! Best of luck with them


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id go 3 to 4 for your younger lady and 6 for your pew


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you! ;D


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Both little beauties. Hope the bonding goes well. I'm sure it will.


----------

